# unlocking my phone



## Matteus (Jan 21, 2009)

Hi,

I have a Nokia N95 8gb which I need to format because it is very slow. If I format it, it will lock though because I bought this phone from ebay and it was unlocked. It was originally locked with "3".

How can I unlock my phone back?


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

Hello,

try this:

UnlockMe - Nokia Unlocking FAQ - Is unlocking legal or illegal?


----------

